
Retrochallenge Success – 6502 Computer - andars
https://coronax.wordpress.com/2013/07/31/retrochallenge-success/
======
Frenchgeek
And on the insane side of things, there is the Vulcan 74 :

[http://forum.6502.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3329](http://forum.6502.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3329)

------
iuguy
Someone built a 6502 core and ported the same ehBasic to bare metal Arduino a
while back[1]. I had a little play and managed to get it working on an Uno
with only minor changes (ISTR it was something to do with compatibility with
current arduino, nothing difficult).

[1] -
[http://forum.arduino.cc/index.php?topic=193216.0](http://forum.arduino.cc/index.php?topic=193216.0)

